# exchange rates



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

were ready now to change our pounds to euros and are looking for the best deals over here i n the uk or is it preferable to do it in spain?
outside of tourist rates i cant get much info
i know carrying substantial cash presents its own problems (money laundering)we have that base covered with reciepts
any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

Open a spanish bank account then use a money transfer company to get you the best rates.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Have a look at the Halifax in U.K. they also have a Spanish Halifax Branches, and when we moved our money it was the best deal with the best rates of exchange. Barclays do something similar. Shop around.

For moving small amounts I find a Nationwide account opened in England, I use my plastic card in the ATM and then deposit it in my Spanish account. 300€ a day is allowed. Yesterday I got 1.20€ to the pound and no commission charges,

Hepa


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Have a look at the Halifax in U.K. they also have a Spanish Halifax Branches, and when we moved our money it was the best deal with the best rates of exchange. Barclays do something similar. Shop around.
> 
> For moving small amounts I find a Nationwide account opened in England, I use my plastic card in the ATM and then deposit it in my Spanish account. 300€ a day is allowed. Yesterday I got 1.20€ to the pound and no commission charges,
> 
> Hepa


thats good best ive been able to find is about 117.5


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

mr pinks said:


> thats good best ive been able to find is about 117.5


Not good, it is brilliant I was getting 1.21€ earlier this week. I have yet to find a better way. I wait till the pound rises against the Euro then daily top up my Spanish bank account, draw on that account when the pound drops.

H


----------



## mr pinks (Jun 8, 2010)

Hepa said:


> Not good, it is brilliant I was getting 1.21€ earlier this week. I have yet to find a better way. I wait till the pound rises against the Euro then daily top up my Spanish bank account, draw on that account when the pound drops.
> 
> H


thanks hepa ill go to the halifax see if i can open a spanish account from this end in preparation


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

mr pinks said:


> thanks hepa ill go to the halifax see if i can open a spanish account from this end in preparation


The account I am getting 1.21 on is Nationwide for small sums


----------



## jmthomas (Jun 13, 2010)

Becareful with the transfers and check how much the Spanish bank will charge for receiving the money... many have been caught out by this.


----------



## neilmac (Sep 10, 2008)

jmthomas said:


> Becareful with the transfers and check how much the Spanish bank will charge for receiving the money... many have been caught out by this.


We were when we arrived - in fact I recollect being very indignant about being charged to deposit my hard earned into the hands of an (at that time) unknown bank. 

We did however manage to persuade our bank manager not to charge, as it was likely that we might be looking for a mortgage

Now though we agree, little by little through the ATM's, seems to attract no charge, except for the account maintenance fee.


----------

